# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Sửa Máy Tính Tận Nơi Giá Rẻ TP.HCM

## vitinhynguyen

*Sửa Máy Tính Giá Rẻ ở TPHCM*

  Chúng tôi có đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp  phục vụ tốt cho khách hàng nếu máy tính , máy in ,máy văn phòng,camera, tổng đài ,hệ thống mạng.nơi công ty ,trương hoc, phòng net, hay nhà bạn  chúng tôi tới tận nơi phục vụ nhu cầu sửa chữa đó, mạng lại lợi ích trong công việc của bạn.

Hãy goi cho chúng tôi ngay nhe

*Hotline:0975160660*

*Đ/c: 399 xô viết nghệ tĩnh, bình thạnh, hcm*

Phục vụ nhiệt thành , chu đáo , không vẽ với, hư gì sửa đó, làm đúng với nhu cầu của bạn.

----------

